# How-To : FIM'ing  "the easy way"-W pics.



## Timmyjg6

*FIMMING A PLANT!*​
 Fimming is actually no different that topping, what fimming does is virtually the exact same thing only your leaving part of the new growth. This only takes of part of the new growth and actually topping the very very new growth which is very hard to see.

 What this ends up doing is making it seem as if your getting 4 new tops right next to eachother when its actually only 2 at the very top (like topping) but since it was cut so closely to the next newest set of fanleaves 2 branches which would have formed there anyways seems to make it look like there is 4 new tops.

 This is how you go about doing this.

 1.  Locate the very top of the new growth





2.  With a clean sterilized scissors, Fold the fan leafs over and cut approximately 80% of the new growth off the plant.   




3.  View from the top showing the Cut




4.  View of the Cut section after 2 days growth, showing the 4 new growth shoots (branches)




 Thats IT!!!! you should be well on your way to Topping and Fimming of your plants.

If you have any questions dont be afraid to ask.


----------



## MarPassion

Added to the growing resource page. thanks!


----------



## Timmyjg6

Well 1, Its good to FIM around the same time you would top. Maybe around week 3 or till you have 3 sets of alternating nodes... Make sure you let it recover for at least a week before you throw into flower..


----------



## tn_toker420

Would the fim be effected any if you did not use scissors, but accurately pinched the new growth carefully??? i know it's usually fine with topping, i never use anything when topping but my greenthumbs...


----------



## Dub_j

should this be done to a plant that is 4 feet tall and going to start flowering in a little over a month, and should it be done to 2 foot tall plants aswell?


----------



## lowelz

DomsChron said:
			
		

> I don't know about you guys, but cutting off the ENTIRE new growth of my plant, gambling weather I will double my yield or have no yield, was the most intensifying thing in my life. I just did it now and I'm freaking out man. I felt so wrong cutting a beautiful little marijuana plant.




It's not really a gamble. I've read up on this and done it to all my plants. From what I've read, you really have nothing to lose. The plant either splits into multiple colas or it doesn't and keeps on growing the way it was. It wont kill your plant or harm it if your doing it right. So you can relax now, unless you chopped your plant in half, you should be fine.


----------



## Timmyjg6

I woul;d say dont use anything but a sharp blade becouse you dont want to rip the mimbrain. It could case it to stunt growth much longer than if done properly.. Just use some kind of knife... Good luck bro.


			
				tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Would the fim be effected any if you did not use scissors, but accurately pinched the new growth carefully??? i know it's usually fine with topping, i never use anything when topping but my greenthumbs...


----------



## Timmyjg6

Yes it can be done for any plant that is at least 2 weeks old and has at least a week before throwing into flower. Those are my rules and im stickin to them... good luck bro...


			
				Dub_j said:
			
		

> should this be done to a plant that is 4 feet tall and going to start flowering in a little over a month, and should it be done to 2 foot tall plants aswell?


----------



## KushmasterJ

howardstern said:
			
		

> Please tell me where exactly do I fim?  In the middle of the new growth?  The "after" picture didn't show a side shot (only from above) so it wasn't clear to me.



I've ready many articles about the FIM technique and the rule of thumb is to leave about 10-15% of the new growth when cutting.


----------



## Timmyjg6

If you look at the verry top of your plant, you will see a little shoot, It will be the newest growth. Just cut 80% off that off... Dont make it harder than it looks...



			
				howardstern said:
			
		

> Thanks for "dropping this knowledge" on us.
> 
> I have much experience topping, and just this evening am referred to your thread and learn that 4 is possible.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Please tell me where exactly do I fim?  In the middle of the new growth?  The "after" picture didn't show a side shot (only from above) so it wasn't clear to me.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## andy52

well i just usually reach and pinch with my fingers.guess i need to use scissors huh?lol


----------



## Timmyjg6

Hay if it works it works, i just think it would be cleaner, less hurtful to the plant, and moor efficient if sliced...


----------



## ston3pony

Good info here Timmy, exactly what I was looking for. So, it's basically just like topping but you leave 20% of the new growth as opposed to removing it all?

How long would you want to wait after FIMing before super-cropping the plant?


----------



## Timmyjg6

Yes... And well they will both stunt the plant. Id wait like 3 days before super cropping. Or untill you saw that the stunting was over..


----------



## WhiteWidower

I tried this technique last week after reading your thread, and I am not impressed with the results:

1.) In the past I have topped the plants, always successfully, the plant splits in two at that point and encourages the growth at the nodes in lower branches to start growing faster.

2.) I tried this fimming following picture instructions and what happens is as follows:

It encourages the same bottom-node plant growth, but then the plant has now continued to grow straight up with the now-chopped leaves.   I don't see 4 new points of growth, but instead the nodes at the points below this main growth also starting to grow.  In comparison with my other plants which are not topped or fimmed the nodes on the bottom part of this plant are more pronounced growth.

Have I done something wrong?  I like that the bottom growth is now growing faster, but I was expecting four points of new growth.


----------



## Timmyjg6

Hay sometimes you get lucky. Sometimes you dont.. But you usually get 4 new tops if done correctly. 

Look at the picture, this is what hap pined when i FIMd my Strawberry Cough. See the 4 even tops??




			
				WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> I tried this technique last week after reading your thread, and I am not impressed with the results:
> 
> 1.) In the past I have topped the plants, always successfully, the plant splits in two at that point and encourages the growth at the nodes in lower branches to start growing faster.
> 
> 2.) I tried this fimming following picture instructions and what happens is as follows:
> 
> It encourages the same bottom-node plant growth, but then the plant has now continued to grow straight up with the now-chopped leaves.   I don't see 4 new points of growth, but instead the nodes at the points below this main growth also starting to grow.  In comparison with my other plants which are not topped or fimmed the nodes on the bottom part of this plant are more pronounced growth.
> 
> Have I done something wrong?  I like that the bottom growth is now growing faster, but I was expecting four points of new growth.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> Have I done something wrong?


You didn't cut enough off. I commonly make the same mistake.


----------



## WhiteWidower

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> You didn't cut enough off. I commonly make the same mistake.


 
I cut off 90% of the growing top.  I couldn't cut off more than this.


----------



## Timmyjg6

Well anytime you hurt the plant you have the possibility of stressing it to where it may turn to male. But in my experience iv noticed that its moor unlikely if you have ideal conditions.. Also i waited till around week 3 to do any type of stressing to the plant because by then the plant has already determined its sex... I have yet to get a male after FIMing but i mainly use Fems...



			
				WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> Yes, I saw the four tops in your photograph tutorial.
> 
> ...but maybe I lucked out...I fimmed the plant and the lower branches started growing strongly so now I have two nodes below the top growing strong and yet the top remains single and growing also!
> 
> The only problem is I read the topping / fimming increases chances of males.  So since this is top quality WW genetics I am reluctant to do anything to these few plants to increase males.  I only want one quality male to produce seeds from my top female.


----------

